# Wie schnell wachsen Zander?



## EsoxHunter92 (3. Oktober 2008)

Halo Leute

War heute mit 2 Kumpels am Angeln mit Köderfisch auf Zander ^^

Naja insgesamt 4 Stück wurden gefangen. 3 Stück von mir.

Nur das Problem ist, die sind noch untermaßig. Der Größte brachte es auf 45cm, gefolgt von einem 35er und nem 30er Zander. Scheint wohl voll davon zu sein mit den kleinen Fichern. Es werden zwar auch mal große dort gefangen aber eher selten.

Die zander müssten 55cm lang sein um diese einsacken zu dürfen.

Meine Frage: Wie lange dauerts bis diese maßig sind ?

Thx 

Pic:


----------



## duck_68 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Bei gutem Futterfischbestand noch ein Jahr.


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

vielleicht habt ihr nur kleine erwischt zander beissen auch nicht so oft


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Zander wachsen deutlich langsamer als Hechte.
im vierten Jahr haben sie gut 40 cm
Mit 55 cm sind sie in der Regel 7 Jahre
Ein 70er ist ca. 10 Jahre alt

MfG
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

naja ich weiß das da besatz letrzdes jahr reingekommen ist. Weil vor dem neuen besatz war der See leider umgekippt, wegen großer Hitze. 

Naja morgen haben wir vor Nachtangeln zu machen. Vllt beißt dann ja mal ein maßiger dabei der mitgenommen werden kann.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Zander wachsen deutlich langsamer als Hechte.
> im vierten Jahr haben sie gut 40 cm
> Mit 55 cm sind sie in der Regel 7 Jahre
> Ein 70er ist ca. 10 Jahre alt
> ...



Woher hast Du den Mist - ein drei-jähriger Zander kann locker schon über 50 cm haben - ein guter Bekannter von mir ist Teichwirt - der sollte es wissen


----------



## dirkbu (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Angaben ca. 
Hängt aber auch noch vom Gewässer ab.

2Jahre  40cm     500g
4Jahre  55cm    1000g
6Jahre  65cm    2000g
8Jahre  75cm    4000g
10Jahre 85cm    6000g
12Jahre 90cm    7500g
15Jahre 95cm    9000g
18Jahre 100cm 11000g
22Jahre 115cm 15000g


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Mein Kumpel habeen geschätzt vllt nächstes Jahr im kurz vorm Winter haben se villeicht das Maß


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Woher hast Du den Mist - ein drei-jähriger Zander kann locker schon über 50 cm haben - ein guter Bekannter von mir ist Teichwirt - der sollte es wissen



wohl eine Warmwasseranlage ?
Bitte verwechselt nicht Zuchtteiche mit Naturgewässern.
Einsömmerige sind zwischen 6-15cm lang-da sieht man schon die Wachstumsspanne, die ein lebenlang weitergeht.
Z2 20-28cm
Z3 30-40
Z4 35-45
Z5 40-50
Z6 45-55

Quelle eigene Erfahrungen und Fischzücher meines Vertrauens.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Hier gilt vermutlich - wie auch bei den kleinen runden Stachelrittern - dass es keine klaren Regeln gibt. Die Z-fische wachsen sehr unterschiedlich schnell ab, was vom Futterangebot, den Temperaturen und den Genen abhängt. Wir hatten selbst schon im Becken im Laden z.B. einen Barschschwarm, wo alle Fische mit der gleichen Größe eingesetzt wurden. Nach einem Jahr waren alle gewachsen, allerdings konnte ein einzelnes Exemplar die doppelte Länge von allen anderen erreichen. Ähnlich geht es mit den Zandern. Einige wuchsen sehr schnell, andere sehr langsam trotz ähnlicher Bedingungen. In diesem Sinne trotzdem bitte nur sehr maßvoll entnehmen.
Beste Grüße
jonas


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Sicher hängt das von vielen Faktoren ab, wie schnell Zander wachsen, doch sie wachsen in natürlichen Gewässern längst nicht so stark auseinander wie Barsche. selbst nach Jahren kann man noch an der Größe die einzelnen Jahrgänge erkennen.
In Aquakulturanlagen können die Zander schon nach zwei Jahren über 50 cm groß werden - in Teichen und Flachseen geht das bei guten Bedingungen schon nach drei Jahren und in tieferen Seen nach vier bis fünf Jahren - bei schlechteren Bedingungen dauert es dementsprechend länger - über die Abwachsraten von Zandern gibt es eine Menge Publikationen, da sie soch einen hohen Marktwert haben.

#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

Bitte, bitte, bitte fisch nicht mit Köderfisch, wenn da zum größten Teil untermaßige Zander beißen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe es früher probiert, wie schnell ich anhauen kann, bis der Köder nicht mehr geschluckt wird. Teilweise nach einem Meter Abzug angehaut und der Köder war tief im Schlund. Der Zander schluckt WESENTLICH schneller als der Hecht.

Das problem: einem Hecht mag man ja vielleicht manchmal den Haken rausoperieren können (oder auch nicht), aber ein Zander, der den Köder geschluckt hat, ist in 90% der Fälle ein toter Zander, sollte er zurückgesetzt werden.

Bei uns im verein regen sich auch alle auf, dass sie wenig Zander fangen. Werden dann mal welche gesetzt, die meist auch so um die 40 cm haben, rennen alle ans Wasser, denn auf einmal bekommt man ja Bisse und vielleicht haben von den 200 Setzzandern ja 2 oder 3 das Schonmaß....

Mir blutet da jedesmal das Herz, wenn mans wirtschaftlich sieht, könnte man auch sagen, fürn A....., der Besatz.

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## werdergeli (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Da möcht ich doch auch mal eben was fragen...paßt grad so schön :g weiß einer von Euch wie schnell Aale wachsen? Hab mal gehört das Blankaale so um die 50 Jahre alt sind....stimmt das??


----------



## duck_68 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

wenn nicht sogar 120...  - vollkommener Blödsinn....


----------



## Gizi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c:c
> 
> Bitte, bitte, bitte fisch nicht mit Köderfisch, wenn da zum größten Teil untermaßige Zander beißen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c



Was nen schwachsinn habe dies Jahr über 40 Zander auf köfi gefangen und 2 Untermassige raus geholt. Gewässer ESK.
Der vorteil mit Köfi ist du kannst immer noch mal einen Aal oder Barsch Fangen.

edit: ups text nicht richtig gelesen Wenn da zum größten teil untermaßige beißen dann gewässer wechseln. Das sollte ja wohl klar sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



werdergeli schrieb:


> Da möcht ich doch auch mal eben was fragen...paßt grad so schön :g weiß einer von Euch wie schnell Aale wachsen? Hab mal gehört das Blankaale so um die 50 Jahre alt sind....stimmt das??



Der älteste Aal in Gefangenschaft ist 56 Jahre geworden,das ist das gleiche wie ein 120 jähriger Mensch .

3 Jahre ist schon ein Glasaal im normalfall geht es nach 12 Jahren zurück,plus ein Jahr bis er zurück ist =16 Jahre.


----------



## Sebastian R. (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



> Der älteste Aal in Gefangenschaft ist 56 Jahre geworden,das ist das gleiche wie ein 120 jähriger Mensch .



Hallo,

was soll das heissen?
Was hat das Alter von Aalen mit dem von Menschen gemeinsam?

Adios, Sebastian!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

...nichts,wollte nur das Ausnahmealter betonen.
Jeden ist ja klar das Kamerad Hein mit zuhnehmenden Lebensalter kommt,bei Fischen wird gerne mit den absoluten Ausnahmealtern gerechnet.


----------



## Nik1802 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

wie schnell wachsen hechte???


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Also um nochmal auf die sache mit den zandern zurückzukommen. Es kommt immer drauf an, wie man den Haken befestigt. Eine Montage, die ich mit der pose immer benutze ist so, dass der Drilling durch den Rücken des Köfis gestochen wird. Da der Zander den Köfi immer mit Kopf voran nimmt, hängt der Drilling dann meist im rechten oder Linken Maulwinkel und man kann ihn mit einer Arterienklemme ohne probleme herausbekommen. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich auf große zander gehe, d.h auch größere Köfis benutze, nimm ich eine Ködernadel und und gehe ins Maul rein und komme am Schwanzwende wieder heraus. Bei dieser Methode benutze ich einen Einzelhaken der größe 2. Dieser hängt dann wirklich in Rachen des zanders und ist dann wirklich nicht mehr herauszugekommen, ohne den Fisch keinen Schaden zuzufügen. Aber wenn er maßig ist, nehme ich den eh mit, denn zander sind sehr gut schmeckende Fische !


----------



## lsski (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Nik1802 schrieb:


> wie schnell wachsen hechte???


 
Genau so wie Zander :vik:


----------



## lsski (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Sebastian R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll das heissen?
> Was hat das Alter von Aalen mit dem von Menschen gemeinsam?
> ...


 
Ja genau und was Hat ein Aal mit dem Alter eines Zanders zu tun |bigeyes


----------



## lsski (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Halo Leute
> 
> War heute mit 2 Kumpels am Angeln mit Köderfisch auf Zander ^^
> 
> ...


 
Ja da hast du recht 55 cm ist das untere Maß 
Aber 55 cm ist das Maß wo ein Zander erst einmal abgeleicht hatt. 
Das heißt nicht das er für nachkommen gesorgt hat sondern das er mindestens einmal ein Nest bewacht hat.
Ich schlage dir von die kleinen 55 und die ganz großen zu überdenken!!

Zander wachsen sehr schnell und erreichen bereits nach 5-6 Monaten seit dem Zeitpunkt Ihres Schlüpfens eine Körperlänge von 7-11 cm.
Die Männchen erreichen Ihre volle Geschlechtsreife mit ca. 3 Jahren, die Weibchen hingegen später nach ca. 4 Jahren.

Wie schnell ein Zander weiter Wächst ist vom Futter und Lebensbedingungen abhänig.

PS: Zander werden 17 - 19 Jahre alt.

LG Jeff


----------



## Fechtus68 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Hallo, zum Wachstum der Zander eine Tabelle aus "Blinker Kompakt 'Zander'".

Zitat: Wie schnell ein Zander welches Gewicht erreicht, hängt vor allem von Wassertemperatur und Nahrungsaufkommen ab. Und davon, ob er eher ein geruhsames Dasein in einem produktiven See führt oder im Fluss ständig gegen den Strom anschwimmen musss. Die Tabelle kann deshalb nur Mittelwerte abbilden.
2 Jahre     40 cm     500 g
4 Jahre     55 cm     1000 g
6 Jahre     65 cm     2000 g
8 Jahre     75 cm     4000 g
10 Jahre   85 cm     6000 g
12 Jahre   90 cm     7500 g
15 Jahre   95 cm     9000 g
18 Jahre  100 cm    11000 g
22 Jahre  105 cm    15000 g (stand eig. 115 in der Liste. denke aber das war Druckfehler)

Es wird sicher Angler geben die das anders sehen, aber als grobe Richtung denke ich recht gut zu gebrauchen.
 Wir haben vor 4 Jahren einsömmrige Zander besetzt und dann jedes Jahr passend zu der gemutmaßten Größe dazu besetzt.  Seitdem ist der Weiher für's Raubfischangeln gesperrt. Erste Probefischen ergaben aktuelle Durchschnittsgröße um 50 cm.


----------



## Patrick83 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Hallo, zum Wachstum der Zander eine Tabelle aus "Blinker Kompakt 'Zander'".
> 
> Zitat: Wie schnell ein Zander welches Gewicht erreicht, hängt vor allem von Wassertemperatur und Nahrungsaufkommen ab. Und davon, ob er eher ein geruhsames Dasein in einem produktiven See führt oder im Fluss ständig gegen den Strom anschwimmen musss. Die Tabelle kann deshalb nur Mittelwerte abbilden.
> 2 Jahre 40 cm 500 g
> ...


 

HeHeHeHeHe,das wollte ich gerade auch schreiben,habe auch die Blinkerkompakt...!"|supergri|supergri|supergri
#6#6#6


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Zurück zum wachstums des Zanders:
In der Regel erreicht der Zander im alter von 4-5 Jahren das Mindestmaß und ist dann auch geschlechtsreif.
Also,wo ein untermaßiger Zander gefangen worden war,sind viele andere kleine Zander dabei.
Die größeren Zander stehen bestimmt nicht an der gleichen Stelle,platzwechsel ist angesagt.
Immer schön mit totem KöFi angeln,die kleinen Zander nehmen den toten KöFi nicht,nur in seltenen Fällen.Ich speche aus eigener Erfahrung.
Früher,als es noch erlaubt war mit lebenden KöFi zu angeln hatte ich jede menge Kleinkram.Ist schon ne gute sache mit totem KöFi zu angeln,find ich.


----------



## Luki** (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



> Immer schön mit totem KöFi angeln,die kleinen Zander nehmen den toten KöFi nicht,nur in seltenen Fällen.



Das kann vielleicht bei dir so sein, überall ist das sicher nicht so.
Als ich noch häufiger mit Köderfisch los war, wurden regelmäßig Untermaßige gefangen, auch auf größere Lauben um die 14 cm.
Alle Zander waren ab 30 bis 45 cm lang und bissen auf totem Köfi.
Bei mir bezieht sich dass auf einen Fluss, im Stillwasser hab ich aber auch schon Untermaßige auf Köfi gefangen...



> Also,wo ein untermaßiger Zander gefangen worden war,sind viele andere kleine Zander dabei.
> Die größeren Zander stehen bestimmt nicht an der gleichen Stelle,platzwechsel ist angesagt.



--> Da kann ich dir zustimmen, die kleineren ziehen meist in Gruppen umher.
Größere ziehen alleine...


----------



## Knobbes (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Hab da auch mal eine Frage dazu, wenn in einem See das Nahrungsangebot eng wird und die ZAnder im 1. Jahr 11 cm groß waren und dann wegen Futtermangels im 2. Jahr nur 15 cm und dann wieder Hammermässig kleine (5cm )Weissfische reingekommen sind, macht das dann was aus, das sie nicht mehr so groß werden können???
Also kurz gesagt, wirkt sich ein 1-oder 2 jähriges Wachstmstopp negativ auf die Endgröße der Zander aus,oder können die dann trotzdem im Idealfall noch 1Meter bekommen???


----------



## Dida (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Mahlzeit!

bei unserem Vereinsgewässer hatten wir auch ein Jahr lang Futtermangel, soll heißen,-Zander sind so gut wie garnicht gewachsen! 

Merkt man daran- Körper ist sehr dünn und lang-
der Kopf überdimensional groß; Muskel-und Fettabbau-bzw.:der Kopf bleibt bei der größe da er ja nur mit Haut überzogen ist; Knochen bilden sich nicht zurück!

Das war vor ca.4 Jahren. seitdem besetzen wir regelmäßig Rotfedern und sie wachsen im schnitt ca 10cm im Jahr.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Also wenn im letzten Jahr der See tot war und im Besatz alle Zander so ziemlich diegleiche Größe hatten wird die Chance einen wirklich großen zu fangen gleich Null sein völlig egal wie schnell sie wachsen "können" soo krass kann die Differenz nach einem Jahr nicht sein.


----------



## Knobbes (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@Dida,

wie groß sind jetzt im Schnitt die Zander  bei euch?

@All
Dann noch eine andere Frage, ab was für einer Größe können kleine Zander  Fischbrut fressen, auch wenn diese z.B. erst 0,5 cm groß ist.
Dann müssten die zander doch schon ab 3 oder 4 cm ganz kleine Fischbrut fressen können oder?


----------



## KevinK. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> Die zander müssten 55cm lang sein um diese einsacken zu dürfen.



Wenn du nicht alles über 55cm abknüppelst werden die Zander sogar noch größer


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@kevinK: Sry aber so einen unqualifizierten Beitrag habe ich selten gelesen. Ja, ich will nicht abstreiten, dass dein Denken richtig ist und ich sogar dergleichen Meinung bin, aber du hättest es ruhig auch dezenter ausdrücken können, schließlich hat der TE nicht gesagt, dass er alles "abknüppeln" will, und so klingt es in meinen Augen wie ein pers. Angirff auf ihn, das ist absolut  nicht in Ordnung! Und selbst wenn er "alles abknüppeln" würde: Er täte es rechtmäßig, solange keine Entnahmeregeln gelten würden, und er würde absolut korrekt handeln (lt. Gesetz #4) Denke stets daran!


----------



## KevinK. (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Ja aber fakt ist.

Das war kein Pers. angriff (kenn ihn ja nicht).

Wenn er sagt "sie müssen 55cm sein um sie mitzunehmen" geh ich davon aus das er alles mitnimmt.

Zwar nicht die feine englische art aber so ist es. Iwan heulen alle rumm wenn die fischbestände gleich null sind.


Naja kein C&R Diskusion, wollte nur meine Meinung äusern.

Kevin


http://www.dict.cc/deutsch-englisch/horrende+Preise.html


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@Kevink: Kein Problem, dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## Dida (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@ Knoppes

dieses Jahr waren sie zwischen 65 und 79 cm -das weiß ich so genau, weil bei uns jeder entnommene Fisch in eine Liste eingetragen werden muss!:q


----------



## Knobbes (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@Dida,

dann sind die Zander jetzt bei euch so im Schnitt 6-8 Jahre alt und hatten also mit ca.35-40 cm damals nicht genügend  Futter?

Wie sieht es mit Nachkommen aus,werden als auch kleinere gefangen?


----------



## Dida (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Wie gesagt-sie waren gut genährt wie sie besetzt worden sind. Der See wurde dann 1 Jahr gesperrt, wie wir dann das angeln angefangen haben, haben sie teilweise auf Tauwurm auf grund gebissen und waren so gut wie garnicht gewachsen.:c
kleine werden auch gefangen!
wenn wir Köderfische brauchen gehen wir mit der Senke ins Wasser und da sind machmal auch 3-5cm Zander dabei.


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@ Dida,

kannst du Jährlich kleine mit der Senke fangen,was für ein Futter nimmst da?
Sind auch mal Zander  mit über 10 cm drin, oder  auch 2 jährige?


----------



## boot (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Warum fragst du so genau nach???möchtest du kleine Zander für deinen Gartenteich.


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Mich interesiert das Thema eben, 
hab früher bei uns an einem See auch als Kleine Zander gefangen mit der Senke, einfach nur mit Brot.
Aber in den letzten Jahren gehen da keine kleine Zander mehr in die Senke , obwohl einige Laichzander noch vorhanden sind.
Würde gern mal wieder sehen, das noch Nachwuchs vorhanden ist und nicht das sie alle von den verbutteten Barschen gefressen werden.


----------



## boot (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Warum Verbutten die Barsche bei euch??See zu klein ??


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Ne, See ist schon recht groß,s knAPP  3ha, aber es sind einfach zuviele kleine Barsche drin und nur wenige größere.
Und das trotz emormen Weissfischbestand.


----------



## Dida (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

@Knoppes

Hallo, kommt drauf an was ich gerade an Köder habe. 
Meistens aber Maden!
Es werden natürlich auch Zander mit 30-40cm gefangen, aber net mit der Senke!!!!
Man kann schon sagen, dass wir ein gesundes Zanderwasser haben! Alle größen vorhanden!#6


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

Hast mit der Senke auch schonmal welche gefangen ?


----------



## Dida (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Zander?*

kleine mit 3-5cm waren ab und zu mal dabei! Net oft, aber immerhin!


----------

